# CALLING ALL CLUBS ∙



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

alright layitlow homies check it out.......

OUR STREETS C.C.-LOS ANGELES and SHADES OF BROWN C.C.-SANTA ANA
present.....

2ND Annual Lowrider Spring Bash (bring your own grill picnic), being held on APRIL 17, 2005 at ELYSIAN PARK.....we had this last year around march and it was a big success....after giving it much thought, Smurf (Our Street C.C) and me have decided to do it on April 17 at elysian park once again....Come out, bring your BBQ Grilles and lowriders.....the time is from 9am till ???.last year the park was already getting filled with rides by 9am and were there till about 5pm, no cops tripped at all so it was cool, all we ask if for everyone to keep it cool and leave attitudes at home........!!ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!  

CHECK OUT THE FLYER BELOW  

!!ALL MAGAZINES AND VIDEO FILMERS WELCOME!!
if you need a flyer emailed or faxed let me know..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i myself along with ROLLERZ ONLY will be up their.

can't wait.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thanks for the info .


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 7 2005, 06:01 PM
> *i myself along with ROLLERZ ONLY will be up their.
> 
> can't wait.
> [snapback]2693922[/snapback]​*


wasup crenshaw, were you been at homie.....havent seen you on here for a while, thanks for the support!!! i put rollerz only on the flyer as invites


----------



## 64rudy (Jun 29, 2004)

went last year , be there again this year homie


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64rudy_@Feb 7 2005, 06:03 PM
> *went last year , be there again this year homie
> [snapback]2693932[/snapback]​*


orale gracias for the support


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 8 2005, 01:02 AM
> *thanks for the info .
> [snapback]2693928[/snapback]​*


nothing much just goin to work,

good lookin out on the flyers.
see y at the park.


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 7 2005, 06:15 PM
> *nothing much just goin to work,
> 
> good lookin out on the flyers.
> ...


cool, if you need one faxed or emailed to you let me know....


----------



## atomicverga (Jul 10, 2002)

I'll be there with the rest of my Our Style c.c. members. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by atomicverga_@Feb 7 2005, 07:36 PM
> *I'll be there with the rest of my Our Style c.c. members. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2694214[/snapback]​*


  ME TOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Im going to try and make it also!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 7 2005, 07:50 PM
> *Im going to try and make it also!
> [snapback]2694273[/snapback]​*


  THE MORE THE MERRIER :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

GOODTIMES CC WILL BE THEIR THAT DAY..


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Maybe someday,,,,, I will be able to make it all the way out there ..... 


I hope i could come home with some sort of "Long distance" trophy for driving all that way !!!!!!!!!!!


Anyone ever driven from East coat to the West ??? Im Up here by Minneapolis Minnesota kinda - only further North !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

were u at my ***** smurf? anyways u know all the timers will be there count us in!


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

I might have to come check it out


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 8 2005, 04:57 AM
> *Maybe someday,,,,, I will be able to make it all the way out there .....
> I hope i could come home with some sort of "Long distance" trophy for driving all that way !!!!!!!!!!!
> Anyone ever driven from East coat to the West ??? Im Up here by Minneapolis Minnesota kinda - only further North !!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2695586[/snapback]​*


I've driven from Florida to Minnesota with hydraulics.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 8 2005, 06:59 AM
> *were u at my ***** smurf? anyways u know all the timers will be there count us in!
> [snapback]2695634[/snapback]​*


What's cracken Big Dog,  Aqui nomas trying to get this thing on it's way. Big props to the homies from Shades of Brown for including us in this event for the second year. The homies will start passing out flyers at the spots as soon as we finish it.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 8 2005, 12:07 PM
> *What's cracken Big Dog,   Aqui nomas trying to get this thing on it's way. Big props to the homies from Shades of Brown for including us in this event for the second year. The homies will start passing out flyers at the spots as soon as we finish it.
> [snapback]2696390[/snapback]​*


YOU BEEN TO THE SHAW LATELY? THAT SHITS BEEN CRACKIN


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 8 2005, 01:06 PM
> *YOU BEEN TO THE SHAW LATELY? THAT SHITS BEEN CRACKIN
> [snapback]2696722[/snapback]​*


Naaw, not for a minute, but i've heard :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT
April 17, 2005


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Qvo Smurf & Hipower, count the Family in, will be there! Shoot me a flyer so we can spread the word too.


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Feb 8 2005, 05:52 PM
> *Qvo Smurf & Hipower, count the Family in, will be there! Shoot me a flyer so we  can spread the word too.
> [snapback]2698276[/snapback]​*


orale hot wheels, ill shoot you the flyer as soon as its done, its almost there, gracias for the support big dogg


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwinCities_@Feb 8 2005, 11:07 AM
> *I've driven from Florida to Minnesota with hydraulics.
> [snapback]2696165[/snapback]​*


Damn, that must have been fucking long...and rough... :0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

cool, ill be there...my bday weekend


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

i went last year, tight shit


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Feb 7 2005, 06:59 PM
> *alright layitlow homies check it out.......
> 
> OUR STREETS C.C.-LOS ANGELES and SHADES OF BROWN C.C.-SANTA ANA
> ...


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT

Flyers will be out really soon, im going to be taking them to some hydro shops, and if you need one ill email it or fax it


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

Whats up everyone, well i was there last year and that shit was tight i got alot of pics of girls getting down that day. Nipples and ass all over. But check it out for those of u who went last year or want to see how it really was at the park u can find that on video on VOLUME 8 of OG RIDER go to WWW.OGRIDER.com to get the video. BUt other then that i will be there this year for sure.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 8 2005, 10:07 AM
> *What's cracken Big Dog,   Aqui nomas trying to get this thing on it's way. Big props to the homies from Shades of Brown for including us in this event for the second year. The homies will start passing out flyers at the spots as soon as we finish it.
> [snapback]2696390[/snapback]​*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Feb 9 2005, 08:48 PM
> *
> [snapback]2704494[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 92LOWTOY (Nov 10, 2002)

NATURAL HIGH C.C. WILL BE THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

i never been to that event but from the looks of it ill check it out .ill be w/ my club los angeles MAJESTICS,,you knnnowww,,,


----------



## KILO (Dec 16, 2003)

SHADES OF BROWN & OUR STREETS PUTTIN IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Mr.Travieso/Rollerz Only "where you at" :dunno:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

I'LL B THERE & I'LL BRING MY ROLLERZ BROTHER MR.TRAVIESO .

WILL B PUTTING IT DOWN FOR ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. CHAPTER AS ALWAY'S
& I'LL MAKE SURE THE REST OF THE CREW SHOW'S UP .



:biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 10 2005, 04:35 PM
> *I'LL B THERE & I'LL BRING MY ROLLERZ BROTHER MR.TRAVIESO .
> 
> WILL B PUTTING IT DOWN FOR ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. CHAPTER AS ALWAY'S
> ...



:0

YES< UR PICKING ME UP "BROTHER" :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

lol hehehe


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 10 2005, 04:38 PM
> *:0
> 
> YES< UR PICKING ME UP "BROTHER" :biggrin:
> [snapback]2708191[/snapback]​*



YOU KNOW I WILL BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

orale, thank you all for all the support


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hey goodtimer where have you been hidding. She your harder to find then sadaam hahaha whats up foolio


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

fuck it i as well shale go its about time someting happens at elysian park hey hot wheels your gonna go,cabron a ver if you do go i'll see you there shit you should come down to west while your out her foo


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

there gonna be more naked bitches this year? :cheesy:


----------



## classifiedsgv (Jul 11, 2003)

ill be there dogg hopefully my new 3 wheeler will be done by that time


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT....hope to see every one there :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TO SEE THE FLYER CHECK OUT THE FIRST PAGE, FIRST POST....

i dont know why it looks a lil blurry on the bottom half but the one i printed out looks good, any flyers that i email/fax will look clean.....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

they flyer looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ill post the other one later


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Hipower, send me a flyer through the email dogg. @ [email protected] so I can pass em out dogg. Al rato!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

looking good


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

NICE, CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW. SUP SMURF, WHATS CRAKEN HOMIE. I HAVENT SEEN YOU IN A WHILE DOGGY, HIT ME,EMILIO, OR HUERO UP AND WE'LL PASS OUT SOME FLYERZ THIS SIDE OF TOWN


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Feb 11 2005, 02:59 AM
> *there gonna be more naked bitches this year? :cheesy:
> [snapback]2710646[/snapback]​*


THAT'S WHAT IM LOOKING FOWARD TO TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:  GOT SUM NICE PICS LAST YEAR, HOPING TO ADD TO THE COLECTION


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

LATINHUSTLE WILL SEE YOU THERE ! ! ! ! GUESS ITS ABOUT TIME THE BLAZER LEFT THE GARAGE ! ! ! !


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

can't wait for this event,last year was popin,alot of freaky bitches up their,maybe this year they'll do a little more.


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT....

those of you who wanted flyers emailed, check your email....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

dont mean to crash your post but this post is mainlly al people from los and iam trying to get rid of a brand new johnnie walker blue label i need $100 and that shit is $200 look for your self
http://www.queenannewine.com/johwalblu.html
ganster shit


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 13 2005, 04:51 PM
> *dont mean to crash your post but this post is mainlly al people from los and iam trying to get rid of a brand new johnnie walker blue label i need $100 and that shit is $200 look for your self
> http://www.queenannewine.com/johwalblu.html
> ganster shit
> [snapback]2720443[/snapback]​*


dont even trip, its all good  
shit it just pushes it back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

orale


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

HELL YEAH IM THERE.......WITH MY 57 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Feb 7 2005, 06:59 PM
> *
> 
> CHECK OUT THE FLYER BELOW
> ...


Damn Hi-power Much props Homie, you did a real good job with the Flyer homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

gracias....time to spread the word!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Feb 14 2005, 09:09 PM
> *gracias....time to spread the word!!!   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726103[/snapback]​*


man time to go and see the homies again!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 15 2005, 08:30 AM
> *man time to go and see the homies again!
> [snapback]2727904[/snapback]​*


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Missed the one last year  
:biggrin: But not this year :biggrin: 
See ya all there!
Keep it Low!!!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: bump.....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP...


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

classic oldies will be there.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 17 2005, 05:30 PM
> *classic oldies will be there.
> [snapback]2739872[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks for supporting!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hell yah you know the family will be out and about at that event. its been a long time since i seen elysian. lookin forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT
GRACIAS!  :biggrin:


----------



## MEME-LA "1" (Feb 19, 2005)

sunday 4/17 anybody just pull up


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

flyers now available at More Bounce hydraulics in Bellflower 
dropped some off today.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## street (Jun 25, 2002)

fuckin rain


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> sunday 4/17 anybody just pull up
> [snapback]2748980[/snapback]​[/b]


dont let me pull up fool


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

We will be thier fo sho


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

SANTANA CC will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!





GEEZ UP HOES DOWN......
"SANTANA CAR CLUB"
25 YEARS IN THA GAME.


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

pasadena DUKE'S will be there


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Feb 22 2005, 10:14 AM
> *SANTANA CC will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!
> GEEZ UP HOES DOWN......
> "SANTANA CAR CLUB"
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Feb 23 2005, 06:49 PM
> *TTT :biggrin:
> [snapback]2767925[/snapback]​*


ULTIMATE in the house thanks for the invite as i speak for my car club brothers thanks for the invite and looking forward to meeting some cool people :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

wasup smurf!!!

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT!!


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Feb 26 2005, 03:03 PM
> *TTT
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT!!
> [snapback]2780692[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 28 2005, 11:15 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2791382[/snapback]​*


wasup Rod

GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Feb 25 2005, 08:14 PM
> *wasup smurf!!!
> 
> ttt :biggrin:
> [snapback]2778049[/snapback]​*


  Q-VOLAS, TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

B U M P


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Mar 1 2005, 05:32 PM
> *B U M P
> [snapback]2795112[/snapback]​*


Damn its not even april yet and this shit is already 6 pages long :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Mar 2 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Damn its not even april yet and this shit is already 6 pages long :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> [snapback]2798906[/snapback]​*


you know how we do!!  

OUR STREETS and SHADES OF BROWN putting it down!! :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Mar 2 2005, 06:03 PM
> *you know how we do!!
> 
> OUR STREETS and SHADES OF BROWN putting it down!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2799962[/snapback]​*


  ttt


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0 page 7.....


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT
Hope to see all the homies there!


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

orale, hot wheels...see you out there...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Mar 7 2005, 04:50 PM
> *TTT
> Hope to see all the homies there!
> [snapback]2820347[/snapback]​*


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Mar 7 2005, 04:50 PM
> *TTT
> Hope to see all the homies there!
> [snapback]2820347[/snapback]​*


WAS UP FUCKEN HOT WHEELS HIT ME ON DA CELLY HOMIE


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

ANY ONE FROM VEGAS GOING ]
I NEED MY CAR HAULED


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Mar 8 2005, 10:09 PM
> *ttt :biggrin:
> [snapback]2826395[/snapback]​*


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Mar 9 2005, 09:26 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2830575[/snapback]​*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
I'LL BE OUT THER DRINKING A COLD PACIFICO


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 10 2005, 09:08 AM
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


orale


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 10 2005, 10:08 AM
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


bring one for me :cheesy:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Mar 11 2005, 08:57 AM
> *bring one for me :cheesy:
> [snapback]2837901[/snapback]​*


TTT, CALMATE, SI NO TOMAS :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: 
ttt


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:around: :around: HECK YEA HOMEYS CANT WAIT TO CRUISE UP TO ELYSIAN PARKE ESE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Mar 14 2005, 03:18 AM
> *:around:  :around: HECK YEA HOMEYS CANT WAIT TO CRUISE UP TO ELYSIAN PARKE ESE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2847904[/snapback]​*


there yet :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any new rides rollin out ????

lolos or hoppers


----------



## mZ.sEx-C (Mar 10, 2005)

I WILL BE THERE CHECKING IT OUT, SINCE ALL OF YOU ARE SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS EVENT MUST BE WORTH THE DRIVE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mZ.sEx-C_@Mar 15 2005, 04:59 PM
> *I WILL BE THERE CHECKING IT OUT, SINCE ALL OF YOU ARE SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS EVENT MUST BE WORTH THE DRIVE
> [snapback]2855209[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:  ALWAYS GOOD TO MEET NEW FACES


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

BUMP  :biggrin:


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

28 days left... starting the countdown!!


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY_@Mar 20 2005, 10:29 AM
> *28 days left... starting the countdown!!
> [snapback]2876394[/snapback]​*


orale


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 21 2005, 01:31 AM
> *TO THE TOP
> [snapback]2879875[/snapback]​*


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

1 year ago today (3/21) this shit was popping at elysian....lets do it again this year :biggrin:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

WHATS A GOOD TIME TO GET TO THE PARK
TO GET A GOOD SPOT I DONT WANT TO TOW MY CAR DOWN THERE AND HAVE MY CAR PARKED ON THE OTHER SIDE OF ME WHERE IT CANT BE WATCHED.


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Mar 21 2005, 06:20 PM
> *1 year ago today (3/21) this shit was popping at elysian....lets do it again this year :biggrin:
> [snapback]2884116[/snapback]​*


Memories :biggrin: 
27 days left!!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

damn, i HOPE i can go this year, i just aked for the day off for san bernardino


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

FUCK I HOPE MY RIDE IS READY THEN


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mZ.sEx-C_@Mar 15 2005, 05:59 PM
> *I WILL BE THERE CHECKING IT OUT, SINCE ALL OF YOU ARE SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS EVENT MUST BE WORTH THE DRIVE
> [snapback]2855209[/snapback]​*



come on now we get excited about any show that pops off at elysian. i moved to L.A. for shit like this


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT :biggrin: 
thanks to everyone showing support....


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Mar 22 2005, 09:38 PM
> *TTT :biggrin:
> thanks to everyone showing support....
> [snapback]2891485[/snapback]​*


BIG UPS TO TO ALL THE HOMIES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 22 2005, 12:18 PM
> *come on now we get excited about any show that pops off at elysian. i moved to L.A. for shit like this
> [snapback]2888683[/snapback]​*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

21 days left!


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I went to picnic down there yesterday........it was pretty good.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

man we didnt find out it was poppin till yesterday in the afternoon by then my ass was to lazy to go anywhere


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Same here.........I didn't find out till Saturday night.........I guess I had still had enough time to kick it down there yesterday morning.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

club threw it? or did everyone just show up?


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

WHATS A GOOOD TIME TO GET TO ELYSIAN TO BEAT THE CROWDS :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@Mar 28 2005, 07:41 PM
> *WHATS A GOOOD TIME TO GET TO ELYSIAN TO BEAT THE CROWDS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2920488[/snapback]​*


about 8 or 9


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

THANX IM TRYING TO BRING MY RIDE TALKIN ABOUT $650 ROUND TRIP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@Mar 29 2005, 11:50 PM
> *THANX IM TRYING TO BRING MY RIDE TALKIN ABOUT $650 ROUND TRIP
> [snapback]2926762[/snapback]​*


from vegas thats to much i`ll hit you a number tommorow 300.00 round trip


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Mar 27 2005, 01:11 AM
> *TTT!
> [snapback]2912255[/snapback]​*


PINCHE HOT WHEELS QUE PASA :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 31 2005, 12:34 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2932382[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

Me and my homie are bringing our 7s Idont got a pick of his but heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

sorry one more time


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

16 DAYS LEFT


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

T

T


T


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
:cheesy:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

bump


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Mar 30 2005, 07:30 AM
> *PINCHE HOT WHEELS QUE PASA :biggrin:
> [snapback]2927867[/snapback]​*


ORALE, WWWWAAAASSSSAAAAPPPAAAANNNINNNN! :biggrin: yo whats up GOODTIMER  Yo you guys going to san berdo show this weekend? Holla ata mofo!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

ttt....next sunday 4.17 :biggrin:


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Apr 9 2005, 02:17 PM
> * ttt....next sunday 4.17 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2976613[/snapback]​*


THIS SHIT CAME UP QUIK!! 7 DAYS LEFT!


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY_@Apr 9 2005, 01:28 PM
> *THIS SHIT CAME UP QUIK!! 7 DAYS LEFT!
> [snapback]2976638[/snapback]​*


que no?? shit, just crept up on us...lol :biggrin:

you guys going to the cruise night on the 16?


----------



## natedog (Feb 6, 2004)

We will be in the house fo show!!


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShadesOfBrown83_@Apr 9 2005, 02:42 PM
> *que no?? shit, just crept up on us...lol :biggrin:
> 
> you guys going to the cruise night on the 16?
> [snapback]2976673[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH IT DID! I'M NOT SURE ABOUT THE CRUISE, BUT MOST LIKELY WE WILL. 
AIGHT DOGGY I'M HEADING OUT THE THE SAN BERDOO SHOW RIGHT NOW. SEE YA THERE!


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT

SUNDAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

Don't forget to get there even earlier because there's game at dodger stadium that starts at 1:00pm


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 12 2005, 05:38 AM
> * TO THE TOP
> [snapback]2988058[/snapback]​*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

this sunday cant wait..... see everyone at the park..............

GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whos rollin to shaw after the picnic?????


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

dis week en


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

32 MORE HOURS, DAYUM I CANT WAIT uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 13 2005, 10:42 PM
> *so whos rollin to shaw after the picnic?????
> [snapback]2997572[/snapback]​*


 IF YOU ROLLING TO THE SHAW WATCH OUT ABOUT PARKING ACROSS THE STREET FROM EL POLLO LOCO,ON EASTER THE POPO BLOCKED EVERYBODY IN AND THOSE WHO HAD TRUCKS AND STOCK CARS GOT PARKING TICKETS DO TO THE NO PARKING AFTER 4:30 SIGN AND THEY MADE EVERYBODY WITH LO LO'S POP THERE TRUNKS AND TOOK PICTURES AND GAVE THEM TICKETS. :angry:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin: 
tomorrow is the day....getting the rides ready to roll....
i wanna thank every single club that supported us, i got much respect for ALL of you....thanks!!!!


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

R S V P ME


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

need directions from ventura


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

ima be able to make it 

but the starter on my car went out  

but i got a ride over there


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin: SEE YA GUYS IN A FEW :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

damn....i just woke up.....


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

dam picnic was off the hook....we had that shit on lock....
thanks to OUR STREETS C.C. for supporting us from day 1...also thanks to ALL of the clubs that were there representing and showing support...there was ALOT of you....thanks...there was cops passing by every now and then but they didnt trip, only when people stopped traffic, but other than that it was a cool day, good weather, and nice rides all over the park.... :biggrin:  
post your pics....ill post mine as soon as i get a chance

2006???? :0


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

My little bro and his new friends in front of his monte


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

Any1 else get a $65 parking ticket???

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
FUCK THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES!!! :angry: :uh: :uh:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Apr 17 2005, 09:33 PM
> *Any1 else get a $65 parking ticket???
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


i didnt but 2 of my buddys did :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

What else can I say, what a great time, great weather, carne asada, and mucho low lows. Thanks to Shades of Brown and Our Streets car clubs for setting this up. Can't wait till next year....

Thanks to all the clubs that showed up and just had a good time with no attitudes, just some hanging out and tripping on the rides


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

GREAT PIC-NIC HAD LOTS OF FUN BIG PROPS GO'S OUT TO SHADES OF BROWN CC & OUR STREETS CC.

THANKS, 
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Apr 17 2005, 07:33 PM
> *Any1 else get a $65 parking ticket???
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


That sucks..........was it for rollin on stock rims :dunno:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

anybody else see "Cruisin TV" i saw them interviewing Frost on camera in from of a bomb from Old Traditions CC.....i also saw 2 guys shooting a music video in front of a line up of bombs by the entrance....


----------



## classifiedsgv (Jul 11, 2003)

GOOD SHOW HOMIES I HAD FUN. SEEN SOME FINE HO'S. I GOT THERE KINDA LATE. BUT IT WAS WORTH IT. uffin: IT WAS KOO MEETIN THA HOMIES I DID FROM HERE ON LAYITLOW N SEEING THA ONES I ALREADY KNOW.. I ALSO SEEN MY EX THERE :angry: HAHA ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH. LOOKIN FORWARD TO GOIN TO NEXT YEARS SHOW.

PROPS TO SHADES OF BROWN N OUR STREETS CAR CLUBS.


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

Our Streets C.C. with some clean rides..


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0 

this car from shades of brown vegas chapter throws some highass 3's


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0 dam whose is this?? :biggrin: 

Santana C.C. putting it down


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

on 3..... :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks to Shades of Brown CC for their hospitality! Good event guys!

Thought you vatos might wanna see this pic... :biggrin: 



-Volo-


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ese Volo_@Apr 18 2005, 11:03 AM
> *
> 
> Thanks to Shades of Brown CC for their hospitality!  Good event guys!
> ...


no problem volo, anytime.... :biggrin: 
i like the pic


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

thanks to all the clubs that came out and supported the event


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

GOOD TIME 

JUST WISH THERE WAS A TACO TRUCK OR A ROACH COACH

NEXT TIME I WILL BRING MY SHIT ITS GETTING FINISHED AND REINFORCED
SUCKS JUST WATCHING AND NOT HITTING A SWITCH

GOOD TO SEE VEGAS FOOLS UP THERE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SUM OF OUR RIDES...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

REAL GOOD TURN OUT I LIKED IT. DIDNT GET NOT PARKING TICKET BUT I WAS SO DAM TIRED AND NOT PAYIN ATTENTION THAT I BACKED MY SHIT INTO ONE OF THEM FUCKIN PALM TREES DIDNT HURT NOTHING BUT FELT DUMBER THEN A MOTHA, AT LEAST IT THERE WASNT A CROWD OF PPL WHEN I DID IT.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 68 pics. of picnic on our website


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

Yea whats up everyone, well what can i say but it was another good show just like it was last year. Damn i cant beleive they were giving out parking tickets, shit but my homie got pulled over by the PIGS for holding up traffice. I got there in the after noon but it was still poping. SHOUTS! OUT! to the homies from SHADES OF BROWN for putting it down and to VOLO for taking that crazy ass pic of the CLUB. SHADES OF BROWN CUMING BACK UP just like in the 70's when they first came out. Nice to see that other clubs from orange county came out like SANTANA CC, OLD TRADITIONS, KLIQUE CC.


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks for the feedback..once again thanks, couldnt have been possible with all the homies showing up and everyone passing out flyers and putting the word out  

Eddie R. nice pics on the website... :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Apr 19 2005, 06:33 PM
> *Yea whats up everyone, well what can i say but it was another good show just like it was last year. Damn i cant beleive they were giving out parking tickets, shit but my homie got pulled over by the PIGS for holding up traffice. I got there in the after noon but it was still poping. SHOUTS! OUT! to the homies from SHADES OF BROWN for putting it down and to VOLO for taking that crazy ass pic of the CLUB.  SHADES OF BROWN CUMING BACK UP just like in the 70's when they first came out. Nice to see that other clubs from orange county came out like SANTANA CC, OLD TRADITIONS, KLIQUE CC.
> [snapback]3022859[/snapback]​*


Dont forget the homies from Classics CC, they were also there showing support.....I wanna give a big thanks to the hmoies from Nuestras Calles CC for helpings up put togther a great event


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Apr 19 2005, 10:08 PM
> *Dont forget the homies from Classics CC, they were also there showing support.....I wanna give a big thanks to the hmoies from Nuestras Calles CC for helpings up put togther a great event
> [snapback]3023687[/snapback]​*


Thanks to you Guys for letting us share the day for the Picnic, The Picnic wouldn't of been a success if it wasn't for you guys and the dedication you guys put on it. I'm just sorry i couldn't be there to chill with all of you and thank you face to face. Stay up Homies and This should be getting *Bigger and Bigger every year*  .
Mad Props to everybody that showed up, Clubs and Solo Riders.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Is there a meeting, show, event (bbq) between May 1st and 15th at Elysian Park too? 
Please let me know, because we're going to LA this time...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 21 2005, 03:20 AM
> *Is there a meeting, show, event (bbq) between May 1st and 15th at Elysian Park too?
> Please let me know, because we're going to LA this time...
> [snapback]3029081[/snapback]​*


I'm pretty sure some people are going to be there for Cinco De Mayo, May 5.


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Apr 20 2005, 09:11 AM
> *Thanks to you Guys for letting us share the day for the Picnic, The Picnic wouldn't of been a success if it wasn't for you guys and the dedication you guys put on it. I'm just sorry i couldn't be there to chill with all of you and thank you face to face. Stay up Homies and This should be getting Bigger and Bigger every year  .
> Mad Props to everybody that showed up, Clubs and Solo Riders.
> [snapback]3025564[/snapback]​*


orale carnal, thank you and your club for supporting us from day 1  
i know you had your riders out there putting the word out :biggrin:


----------

